# World architecture capital



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

.





B A R C E L O N A

N E W P R E S E N T A T I O N









































.​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I sense the onslaught of an inevitable pissing match.... :storm:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Taller said:


> I sense the onslaught of an inevitable pissing match.... :storm:


The emoticon looks more like shit though.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> I sense the onslaught of an inevitable pissing match.... :storm:


Yeah, these things tend to become such.

Barcelona is an amazing city, which has some stunning elements, but I dont think any city can be classed as an 'Architecture Capital', given the diverse nature of design around the world. Each city has its only architecural story to tell, woven into its history and its tapestry of life. 

Theres also that saying 'Beauty is in the eye of the beholder', which is especially true in a subjective art like architecture.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> The emoticon looks more like shit though.


True that :lol:

Either that or mud.


----------



## Jeanbonnau (Apr 9, 2010)

guille_89uy said:


> C'est maboul et même magrosseboule ces photos !
> 
> 
> edited by Taller Better
> Please don't quote a big batch of photos on the same page they were just posted. A reference is enough. Thanks


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Of course it's just my opinion. Barcelona and Berlin, from my point of view, are both capitals of architecture in the world. Let's admire this city and avoid discussion.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

guille_89uy said:


> Let's admire this city and avoid discussion.


Those who make that kind of thread-title, are just looking for discussion... :lol:

But yes, Barcelona is great, a real architectural gem! 

_(Like may other cities all over the globe... )_


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

This is a discussion forum. You should avoid such categorical statements if you'd like to avoid discussions.

Barcelona is one of my favorite cities, but calling it the "world architecture capital" is just delirious. Why not presenting it for what it really is, instead of looking for pointless competitions with the rest of the world?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just waiting for Cyrus to claim it's in Iran, :


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> This is a discussion forum. You should avoid such categorical statements if you'd like to avoid discussions.
> 
> Barcelona is one of my favorite cities, but calling it the "world architecture capital" is just delirious. Why not presenting it for what it really is, instead of looking for pointless competitions with the rest of the world?


Okey. I agree... so let's discuss about what do you think is the "world architecture capital". Rome can be a perfect candidate to this title. But I insist, this is just my opinion...


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

.



soon...


.​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Be prepared that there will be a lot of flack because of the title that will probably detract from your beautiful photos of Barcelona.


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

"No llamemos al mal tiempo"


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

.



soon



.​


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

pretty stunning photos! kay: It kills me to do so, but guille_89uy, unless these are all your own photos you have not properly credited them to the photographer source. If you have the credits and would like to edit them in, please pm me and I can reopen the thread for you to do so. I sincerely hope you do! Here is the link how to credit Flickr pics:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317663

and the general thread explaining the necessity to credit photos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566706


----------

